# Dr. Mercola - What do you think?



## Lynne (Sep 4, 2008)

I get Dr. Mercola's newsletter and enjoy it, mostly for reader comments.

I'm not quite sure what to think of Dr. Mercola.  I do think he may be an alarmist.  And I'm always suspicious of people who heavily market their own products, aka, his Krill oil is X times more potent than your regular fish oil supplements.

I received his book, The No-Grain Diet, but haven't read it yet.  I have genetic insulin resistance so I'm interested in carbohydrates and how they affect the body (it's difficult to find proved science regarding anything nutrition-wise).

Have you read any of his books, articles, etc.?  What do you think?


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/mercola.html

The FDA has gotten involved against him as well.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with you in that I believe he uses fear and alarm to sell his products.
But admittedly I have bought some of his products and they were ok.
I find some of his info is great and some is probably overdone to push his business.
I guess you have to take it with a grain of salt and critical thinking.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 4, 2008)

SensibleManiac said:


> I agree with you in that I believe he uses fear and alarm to sell his products.
> But admittedly I have bought some of his products and they were ok.
> I find some of his info is great and some is probably overdone to push his business.
> I guess you have to take it with a grain of salt and critical thinking.


 I thought about trying the coconut oil he pushes.  Not sure if that's one of his products.

I may check into the Krill oil a bit.

I agree with you on his advice.  Sometimes, he seems very cutting edge, other times a little overboard.


----------

